# 32CC Craftsman Weedwacker model #316.791890



## Jchristopher (Jun 3, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was reading all the entries about the pull string replacement and I just finished that exactly. My weedwacker starts up but will not idle down. Did I get a screw out of adjustment? Please help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

unless you changed the adjustment, then you may have an air leak or something may just need tightening. Check for any loose retaining hardware to the carburetor, crankcase and cylinder.


----------

